# This support post is rising not sinking?



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've seen plenty of posts rise, but only from frost-jacking in cold climates.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Plumb


That's what I was thinking, also.

The main sewer pipe is under that post. When the toilet get flushed
the water pressure pushed the pipe up a little. the poor poor fill
under the slab doesn't let it settle. YEP, that's it for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jaydee said:


> That's what I was thinking, also.
> 
> The main sewer pipe is under that post. When the toilet get flushed
> the water pressure pushed the pipe up a little. the poor poor fill
> under the slab doesn't let it settle. YEP, that's it for sure.:thumbsup:


He said the post wasn't level. I corrected him because posts are plumb.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> He said the post wasn't level. I corrected him because posts are plumb.


I think he means level as in the tops are level to each other.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jacselee said:


> No it is not sinking. There are two posts further down that are perfectly level. It's just this one post.


This is what I was referring to


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> He said the post wasn't level. I corrected him because posts are plumb.


I know, I was just trying to send this off topic for some fun:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Use a post shrinker. HF sell them for about $60 and they can shrink a 6x6 upto 8". They don't work on posts with oil based paint on. They sell a version that's designed for oil based paint for $40 more.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

the deluxe model will work on steel lally columns if you take 
the cement out,:blink:


----------



## Cmac9000 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Never seen a support beam rise... As others have said it could have been framed like that or.. it is just a optical illusion and the other end is (or both ends are) actually sinking which is making the center one appear it is rising..



I agree, I think one or both of the outside walls are settling/sinking.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

I think the post in question catches a lot of sun from the window causing it to expand. Thermal expansion of steel is greater than the concrete walls.

Andy


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

...............


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I would like to hear what the laser line tells us .I can imagine the solid lumber shrinking ,then maybe a few 1/8 mistakes here and there but mostly i am voting on expansive clay/soil .i want to see more info . A beam like this from my knowledge would not set on a slab but a poured pier of sorts .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> This is what I was referring to


Come on Mike, if I stick a level on it and the bubble is in between the lines it's level...I mean, it is called a level. :laughing:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Why are you cutting it off? What damage will you do upstairs if you jack the floor up and then cut it off?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My thoughts were why jack at all, just brace and cut. There will be less stress settling down vrs pushing up. Altough we no nothing about what above or floor finish


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't think we'll ever know what was done.

OP hasn't been back. SOMEONE scared him off. :blink::sad:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I don't think we'll ever know what was done.
> 
> OP hasn't been back. SOMEONE scared him off. :blink::sad:


To bad -this one intrigued me .Sure wasn't voting for just jumping in and trimming the post . I want to know why it is high or why it looks high .


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've seen things like this before and it was the ends 'toeing' up due to the bowing in the beams. To determine what's really going on, pull a string tightly enough from one side to the other and take measurements at key places.


----------



## Boarhog (Mar 14, 2009)

No matter what it looks like in the basement, I wouldn't touch anything till I see signs of movement upstairs. Dropping the floor will most likely result in drywall joint failures and separations in flooring. If it ain't broke don't fix it situation if you ask me!


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I don't think we'll ever know what was done.
> 
> OP hasn't been back. SOMEONE scared him off. :blink::sad:





JFM constr said:


> To bad -this one intrigued me .Sure wasn't voting for just jumping in and trimming the post . I want to know why it is high or why it looks high .


I was really hoping to see what the op did or did not do to the situation and if he ever figured out exactly what was happening... oh well... :no:


----------

